# 3 "Fehler"



## StormcrawlerAntonidas (18. März 2008)

Hiho,

ich meld mal bissl was.

Ich habe gerade mal meinen Twink durchgerechnet. Dabei sind mir diverse Fehler aufgefallen die ich mal versuchen werde hier kundzutun.

*Fehler 1:*

Ich kann im Charakterplaner die "Glyphe des Gladiators" an meinen Kopf verzaubern. Ich kann diese Verzauberung aber nirgends finden in der Datenbank.

*Fehler 2:*

Speichern nicht möglich. Es kommt bei mir ständig die Meldung "INFO ! Nicht eingelogged". Aber eingelogged bin ich, ganz sicher! Vielleicht ein Fehler weil ich mich beim betreten der Seite automatisch einlogge?

*Fehler 3:*

Die Itemlisten sind, wenn sie recht lang sind, anfangs nicht ganz zu sehen. Ich muss erst einmal eine Verzauberung z.B. auswählen um auch den Rest der Liste zu sehen.

Ich bemühe die Edith wenn mir noch etwas auffällt.

Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit.

EDIT:

Und hier gleich die erste Edith =)

*Fehler 4:*

Die kritische Trefferchance für Nahkampf ist nicht vorhanden? Ich kann sie jedenfalls nicht erspähen.

*Fehler 5:*

Was zur Hölle ist unter Sockelsteine / Gelb der Stein "Schwere Panzerrüstung"? Und was zur Hölle ist ein Overdrive Sockel? Sagt mal, war da Whisky im Spiel?

*Fehler 6:*

Trefferchance = 0%? Obwohl einige Items sehr wohl Trefferwertung besitzen? Sehr merkwürdig, denn es steht nix drüber von expliziter Zaubertrefferwertung oder so ....


----------



## Semele (19. März 2008)

und es gibt keine seitenansicht für hosenverzauberungen.. man kann keinen heilerfaden anlegen, da die verzauber-teile zu lang und über die werbung gehen, teilweise auch gar nicht angezeigt werden. 

bitte seiten für verzauberungen für hosen machen, danke ^^


----------



## StormcrawlerAntonidas (19. März 2008)

Semele schrieb:


> und es gibt keine seitenansicht für hosenverzauberungen.. man kann keinen heilerfaden anlegen, da die verzauber-teile zu lang und über die werbung gehen, teilweise auch gar nicht angezeigt werden.
> 
> bitte seiten für verzauberungen für hosen machen, danke ^^



Sagsch ja, klick mal bitte eine andere Verzauberung an, dann müsste der Rest der von der Werbung verdeckt wird auf einmal sichtbar werden. Gib mal bitte Antwort obs auch so bei dir funktioniert.


----------



## Semele (19. März 2008)

StormcrawlerAntonidas schrieb:


> Sagsch ja, klick mal bitte eine andere Verzauberung an, dann müsste der Rest der von der Werbung verdeckt wird auf einmal sichtbar werden. Gib mal bitte Antwort obs auch so bei dir funktioniert.




ja, wenn ich das item wechsel und dann nochmal switch gehts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 danke ^.^


----------



## John Doe (19. März 2008)

Hab auch einen Fehler gefunden.

Die PVP Edelsteine fehlen.

und den Fehler mit den verzauberungen, die unter der Werbung sind, hab ich auch.

Und wenn ich meinen Hunter begutachten möchte, dann steht da keine Krit Angabe für Fernkampf, sondern nur für Zauber!?!?! Der Hunter kann nicht Zaubern ^^


----------



## StormcrawlerAntonidas (19. März 2008)

Semele schrieb:


> ja, wenn ich das item wechsel und dann nochmal switch gehts
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Kein Problem =) Aber ich denke es ist im Sinne des Erfinders das es auch ohne vorheriges Anklicken einer anderen Verzauberung geht. Jedenfalls hoffe ich das.


----------



## StormcrawlerAntonidas (19. März 2008)

John schrieb:


> Die PVP Edelsteine fehlen.



Kann ich bei mir so nid bestätigen - auf der 4. Seite sind sie aufgelistet.



John schrieb:


> und den Fehler mit den verzauberungen, die unter der Werbung sind, hab ich auch.



Übergangslösung siehe oben, aber gut das das Problem nicht nur bei 2 Leuten auftritt.



John schrieb:


> Und wenn ich meinen Hunter begutachten möchte, dann steht da keine Krit Angabe für Fernkampf, sondern nur für Zauber!?!?! Der Hunter kann nicht Zaubern ^^



Okay also ist auch dieser Fehler mehrfach da. Habsch auch mal oben im 1. Post aufgelistet. So macht das abarbeiten am frühen Morgen doch viel mehr Spass oder? *zu ZAM / Marcel und Co. rüberschiel*


----------



## Beowolve (19. März 2008)

StormcrawlerAntonidas schrieb:


> Kein Problem =) Aber ich denke es ist im Sinne des Erfinders das es auch ohne vorheriges Anklicken einer anderen Verzauberung geht. Jedenfalls hoffe ich das.



Jo das ist es *g*. Das problem gibt es nur mit dem Firefox, als Workarround kann man einfach mal fix zwischen den tabs wechseln, dann rutscht das Ende der Seite auch korrekt nach unten.
Ich hoffe ich finde das Problem bald.


----------



## Semele (19. März 2008)

ahm, kann es sein, dass in den werten von crit etc die skillung nicht mit berücksichtigt wird? normalerweise hab ich mehr als 8% crit, da ich 3% geskillt habe.

was auch als heiler schön zu sehen wäre, wäre das manareg (like arsenal), welches ja mit einem der späteren patches eingefügt wurde.


----------



## StormcrawlerAntonidas (19. März 2008)

Beowolve schrieb:


> Jo das ist es *g*. Das problem gibt es nur mit dem Firefox, als Workarround kann man einfach mal fix zwischen den tabs wechseln, dann rutscht das Ende der Seite auch korrekt nach unten.
> Ich hoffe ich finde das Problem bald.



Tzääää das wieder auf den schönen Fuchs mit der brennenden Lunte schieben ja? Na das haben wir ja gerne! Aber war schon klar, was Multibrowser kompatibel sein soll hat auch so seine Tücken =) *an meine letzte HP erinner und in Tränen ausbrech*


----------



## ZAM (19. März 2008)

Wenn man ein fremdes Profil sucht und lädt, steht in der Info-Box

"Dieses Profil wurde am [Datum] von [Hier_steht_der_eigene_Nick] erstellt." 

Also es steht da, das es von mir erstelle wurde, statt vom Charakter-Besitzer selbst.


----------



## StormcrawlerAntonidas (19. März 2008)

Guten Morgen ZAM =) Wieder wach oder immer noch?

Also bei mir zeigt sich das wie im folgenden Screenshot. *Photoshop mal hochfahren tu*

Editiere ich gleich mit dem Screenie - hab kein Speicherplatz mehr hier zum hochladen.

EDIT:

Hier ist er ..... Speicherplatz und seine Probleme =)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beowolve (19. März 2008)

StormcrawlerAntonidas schrieb:


> Guten Morgen ZAM =) Wieder wach oder immer noch?
> 
> Also bei mir zeigt sich das wie im folgenden Screenshot. *Photoshop mal hochfahren tu*
> 
> ...



Dieses Problem könnte mit deaktivierten cookies zu tun haben. Kann das sein?


----------



## StormcrawlerAntonidas (19. März 2008)

Beowolve schrieb:


> Dieses Problem könnte mit deaktivierten cookies zu tun haben. Kann das sein?



Mhm - ich glaube nid




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT

Ich kann speichern solange ich meine Daten aus dem Arsenal lade.

Fange ich aber an einen Char nach meinen Wünschen zu kreieren *wird das so geschrieben?* kann ich diesen so nicht ohne weiteres abspeichern. Merkwürdig oder gewollt?

EDIT 2

Wird der Char übernommen wird NICHT automatisch die Skillung übernommen. Trage ich Diese nun von Hand ein liegen die Werte nicht auf dem IST Stand.

Beispiel:

Angezeigt werden 10810 Leben, haben tu ich über 12k unbuffed. Merkelwürdig und Eichelartig. An den Buffs meines Hundes kann es nid liegen, die erhöhen nur Zauberschaden und teilen Schaden mit mir. Hab ihn auch grad entlassen den armen Hund und trotzdem über 12k Leben InGame (alles andere wäre auch peinlich für ne PvP Hexe)

EDIT 3

Gute Nacht Freunde der Nacht, ich hoffe ein wenig geholfen zu haben. Nachher such und fummel ich mal weiter rum, vielleicht findet sich ja was.

Muss langsam mal pennen gehen. 

Meine Frau hat morgen 1. Tag Praktikum (und ratet mal wer fährt?), meine kleine Schwester hat ihre 3. theoretische Fahrschulprüfung um 12 (10 Euro das sie es wieder nid packt, es gibt Leute die gehören nicht auf die Strasse) und an meinem freien Tag wollte ich noch mehr schaffen als Chauffieren.

Bis nachher, euer Stormy


----------



## Natálya (19. März 2008)

Hm, ich kann nicht aus dem Arsenal importieren. Wenn ich den Char ausgesucht habe und auf "Laden" klicke tut sich einfach nichts. Und ja, ich habe gewartet!^^


----------



## StormcrawlerAntonidas (19. März 2008)

Natálya schrieb:


> Hm, ich kann nicht aus dem Arsenal importieren. Wenn ich den Char ausgesucht habe und auf "Laden" klicke tut sich einfach nichts. Und ja, ich habe gewartet!^^



Erst einmal guten morgen quasi =)

Mhm ich tipp mal darauf das das Arsenal wie immer Probleme hat. Arsenal ist eh ein verbuggtes Feature von Blizzard in meinen Augen. Hab mich gestern selber gewundert das es mal funktioniert hat.


----------



## Natálya (19. März 2008)

Naja, guten Morgen,.... bin schon seit über 4 Std. auf.^^

Nein ich glaube es liegt eher an dem á in meinem Namen. Das Arsenal funktioniert wider Erwarten seit mehreren Tagen einwandfrei.^^

Edit: ich hab jetzt mal nen Char ohne Umlaute importiert und das hat geklappt. Also liegt es wohl an diesem á.


----------



## Ashesfall (19. März 2008)

hab noch Fehler entdeckt:
Wenn ich auf Ringe + 2 Schlag draufpacken ändert sich NIX am dps oder schaden bitte fixen.


----------



## Natálya (19. März 2008)

Hab noch n paar Sachen gefunden:

- Das Cape des Landsknechts/Waffenträgers gibts es nicht
- die Insignien der Allianz/Horde, Medaillon der Allianz/Horde usw. auch nicht
- meine 39er Schurkin hat eine Schadensabsorption durch Rüstung von -40% ^^
- bei Ladefehlern kommt eine Fehlermeldung. Bei der steht dann ganz unten man soll ein Forum nützen. Der Link füht zu Merciless, sollte auch erneuert werden.


----------



## StormcrawlerAntonidas (19. März 2008)

Natálya schrieb:


> - Das Cape des Landsknechts/Waffenträgers gibts es nicht
> - die Insignien der Allianz/Horde, Medaillon der Allianz/Horde usw. auch nicht



Ich konnte Beides finden. Jedenfalls die Items die auch imho Live sind.


----------



## Purga (19. März 2008)

Hey buffed-team, super Neuerung!

Irgendwie seh ich keinen Meleecrit Wert bei meinem Schurken, Fernkampf ist n/a und die Enchantliste beharkt sich unten mit der Sponsor/Werbung.
Mit Lebenskraft und Arenasetbonus zeigt es übrigens auch nur 110 Energie statt 120 an!

Die Critberechung für Zauber stimmt entweder im Charaplaner oder im Arsenal nicht.
Seelenfrost wird nicht eingerechnet?

Greetz
Purga


----------



## ZAM (19. März 2008)

Beowolve schrieb:


> Dieses Problem könnte mit deaktivierten cookies zu tun haben. Kann das sein?



Mit deaktivierten Cookies kann man sich auf buffed.de auch nicht anmelden.


----------



## Mightymagic (20. März 2008)

Hm, könnte es sein, dass die Base bei Mana und Gesundheit falsch berechnet wird? Wenn ich alles ablege, was Ausdauer erhöht, habe ich (70er Gnom) 4060 ungebuffed + 4140 durch Ausdauerpoints: 8200, so wie es sein soll.

Lt. Buffed hab ich aber nur 3310 ungebuffed + 4140 durch Ausdauerpoints: 7450

Die 75 Punkte Base an Ausdauer sind ja richtig, aber trotzdem passt es nicht.

Mightymagic alias Shakurc


----------



## Mightymagic (20. März 2008)

Andarus schrieb:


> Ja, weil das Talent mit 15% HP nicht eingerechnet wird.



Welches Talent soll das sein? Dämonische Umarmung habe ich nicht geskillt und selbst wenn ich 3310 +15% (3310*1,15) rechne komme ich nicht auf den besagten Wert.

EDIT: Ich sehe gerade das sich die Dämonische Umarmung auf den +Ausdauer durch Items/Verzauberungen/Juwelen auswirkt aber nicht auf den Basiswert. Bleibt also ein augenscheinlich falscher Basiswert.


----------



## nefer (20. März 2008)

Mightymagic schrieb:


> Welches Talent soll das sein? Dämonische Umarmung habe ich nicht geskillt und selbst wenn ich 3310 +15% (3310*1,15) rechne komme ich nicht auf den besagten Wert.
> 
> EDIT: Ich sehe gerade das sich die Dämonische Umarmung auf den +Ausdauer durch Items/Verzauberungen/Juwelen auswirkt aber nicht auf den Basiswert. Bleibt also ein augenscheinlich falscher Basiswert.



ja bei mir werden die lebenspunkte auch net korrekt berechnet. fehlen hald racials (tauren 5%) sowie talente. 

aber sonst super neuerung.


----------



## Azazyl (20. März 2008)

ich glaub die gesamte Berechnung ist für den Eimer

Ich habe grad ne Hose angelegt mit +43 Bew und +84 Angriffskraft - diese ersetzt ein Beinkleid mit +31 Bew und +46 AK....trotzdem sinkt die Angriffkraft sowie der angerichtete Schaden.

Somit ist im Planer nix planbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hoffe dass die Fehler bald gefixt werden...dann ist das Tool bestimmt klasse


----------

